# California Betta Society Show - Oct 1



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Embassy Suites Santa Clara - Silicon Valley
2885 Lakeside Drive 
Santa Clara, CA 95054 
(408) 496-6400

*Friday, September 30, 2016*

11am-6pm: Set-up and drop-off for carry-ins (volunteers only - but all are welcome to volunteer and help!)

*Saturday, October 1, 2016*

8am-noon: Judging (judges and volunteers only)
noon-2:30pm: Show room open to the public
4pm-6pm: Auction and Raffle (including the Breeder's Cup Fish!)
A video of each show fish* will be shown at the same time it's up for auction!! 
*as long as they’ll pose while filming ;D

There will also be a cash table open from noon until the end. Items such as live foods, indian almond leaves, bettas, and more will be available at the cash table for immediate purchase.


----------

